# What is a fair price for window tinting??



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

I was wondering what is a fair price for window tinting. This little place down the street wants 149.99 "for most 4 doors." Is this a bit excessive or is this normal?? What do you guys pay?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Bach42T said:


> I was wondering what is a fair price for window tinting. This little place down the street wants 149.99 "for most 4 doors." Is this a bit excessive or is this normal?? What do you guys pay?


Prices vary from city to city and state to state, why wouldn't you just call up some other window tinters in your area and compare? In my opinion, $149 sounds good. (Depending on the warranty of the tint)


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

shit... i paid $80 for my 20% tints all over my b14 (including the strip on my windshield).


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> shit... i paid $80 for my 20% tints all over my b14 (including the strip on my windshield).


DOes that tint have a lifetime warranty againt going puple or bubbling? I have only ever used 3M stuff on my cars.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

I paid 85$ for all around and a tint strip on mine, i think 149.00 for a sentra is way way to much. I would tell em to keep that crap.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I paid $140 for mine. 4 Door 35% plus rear window. They used 3M film and is guaranteed for I believe 1 year from the shop. They also did seamless rear window which was a little bit more. Its basically a single large piece instead of strips so it looks cleaner. 

I have had mine on since 1997 and have only noticed minor bubbling on the rear window in the last year. I'm just nervous about getting it replaced because no one guaranteeds your rear defroster will work after removing the old film. 

So I'd say that is right around the ballpark. Make sure u get good brand stuff like 3M or llumar

Makes a big difference with glare so most def worth it, especially for something that has lasted 7 years.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

prices in the south are going to be a lot cheaper because tinting is more legal and its hotter down there, up here I have been quoted 150 bucks a few times and one shop up here at school wanted 245 dollars. I wish I could find it for 80 bucks.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> prices in the south are going to be a lot cheaper because tinting is more legal and its hotter down there, up here I have been quoted 150 bucks a few times and one shop up here at school wanted 245 dollars. I wish I could find it for 80 bucks.


yeah no kidding. every place around here that i've gone to is $150+.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I need to get my windows tinted... I can't even imagine how much it's going to be with all the glass in my ride.


----------



## PK_Rider (Nov 12, 2003)

*Just did mine*

I just paid $165.00 for mine all around with lifetime warranty on bubbles, color change, etc. I probly got ripped...but I dont care cause it looks good & thats what matters


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

When I got mine done about 1 1/2 years ago I paid $120 for all the 20% on all windows/doors and a sun strip. And that was with a lifetime warranty.


----------

